

What to see in Silicon Valley - zackabaker

Hey HN! Next tuesday about 10 kids from central Indiana with a passion for innovation will be visiting SF, and Silicon Valley. We will be in the city for about 5 days and are excited to experience technology and innovation in this awesome city. We have already scheduled tours of Facebook, Google, and plan on going to the Computer History Museum. We are interested in maybe seeing some startups or really anything (does not have to be tech related). Let me know if you think there is some place that we shouldn&#x27;t miss! Thanks!
======
LarryMade2
If you don’t have big places to buy electronics, a trip to one of the Fry
Electronics stores would be a nice diversion. If they are shopping for bits
and pieces of electronics, Weird Stuff or HSC would also be a possibility.

San Francisco public library main branch has a massive computer/technology
section. (if you get a library card you can check out e-books)

If you re interested in engineering and a little hiking the SF streets the
cable car museum is cool (corner of Mason and Washington).

If you are into games and mechanical amusement Muse Mechanique at pier 45 next
to (Fisherman's Wharf) is something to see. Exploratorium is also in the area
there.

------
lastofus
Hard to say without know the kids ages but

[http://www.thetech.org/](http://www.thetech.org/)
[http://www.calacademy.org/](http://www.calacademy.org/)
[http://www.exploratorium.edu/](http://www.exploratorium.edu/)

SF in general will have way more museums and sights to see than the peninsula
which is mainly business parks, residential, and scenic drives along the
coast. Also traffic...

------
bzalasky
I'd try to find a tech meetup that'd be ok with you bringing 10 kids along.
They're often hosted in the offices of startups/tech companies. The museums
are great, but this could be a cool experience that lets them see a side of SF
that's a bit removed from the rest of the touristy stuff.

------
tomkuhn
The Tech Museum Rocks! If you want to do a little something different, book at
tour ahead of time to Alcatraz.

